
How The Damn Google Spoiled My Career - jjude
http://www.jjude.biz/2012/02/how-the-damn-google-spoiled-my-career
======
daeken
This says a lot more about the author than it does Google. Knowing where to go
to quickly find information is a good thing; not being able to learn anything
because "it's on Google" is not. The point is to choose what to learn and what
not to learn; choosing not to learn anything, or being unable to learn
anything, is simply not acceptable. The author has ruined his own career, not
Google.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I would agree with that. If they find they are losing the ability to recognize
numbers I would consult a neurologist. It is entirely possible to have a
'micro stroke' which does strange non-obvious damage to your brain. Keep your
blood pressure down, get enough sleep, etc etc.

------
Turing_Machine
"This discovery of yours [writing] will create forgetfulness in the learners'
souls, because they will not use their memories; they will trust to the
external written characters and not remember of themselves." \-- Socrates, ca.
360 BC

------
teilo
It is true that when most knowledge was passed down orally, human memories
were much better. From this, however, it does not follow that writing stunted
our ability to learn. Quite the opposite. Writing allowed us access to _vastly
more_ knowledge than we could ever memorize, and each successive advance in
the recording and propagation of knowledge led to greater and more widely
accessible achievements for all of society.

From the scribes to the printing press, and on into the digital age, the
advancement of the human race has been directly tied to humankind's ability to
store, copy, and recall ever greater amounts of information.

So I call hogwash.

